# Dog Missing from Grantam/Bingham/Melton area



## WelshD (9 September 2014)

**Lost not stolen as far as we know**

A dog has been missing from the Melton/Bingham/Grantam triangle area for 24 hours, the owners are understandably very upset, please could anyone local keep an eye out for her? 

 She is an English Springer Spaniel and is elderly

http://www.doglost.co.uk/poster.php?...4#.VA7IZWcg8aI


----------



## WelshD (10 September 2014)

This elderly female dog is still missing, her owners are frantic as she cannot see or hear very well

Please please get the word out if you are local https://www.facebook.com/groups/1457855434497890/


----------



## WelshD (10 September 2014)

Now found! Thank you to everyone who got word out


----------



## MurphysMinder (10 September 2014)

Brilliant news!


----------

